# Can someone help me to identify oil painting?



## Hypnotizetm (Jun 10, 2018)

Can it be Winslow Homer , painting? On the wood plate , 12 x 23,5 cm , initials w.h 1891 https://m.imgur.com/a/B3pepU7


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

No, this is definitely an amateur painting, not anyway near Homer class. But it's nice to hang on a wall.


----------

